# My $2,000+ haul!!!



## mzcelaneous (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok, ok...so it's not MAC or cosmetics for that matter, but I'm _so_ excited that I just had to share. Some of ya'll know that I have an itch for photography. Well, I took the plunge and jumped from a Point & Shoot camera to a dSLR!










I recently accquired this bad boy that came with a 18-135mm kit lens and seperately purchased a UV filter (on the lens) and a 2 GB memory card (in the camera). Also bought a speedlight (an external flash, which makes a WORLD of a difference)




AND.....
A remote (for tripod use and self-portraits)
Camera bag
50mm f/1.8D AF lens
A lightsphereII (diffuser)
All of which are in transit and should be on their way to my house right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to bore those who aren't gadget/photography geeks like me, but I'm just *beyond* thrilled!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh nice!
I was expecting some serious MAC pics..but this is equally amazing!
Sigh..i'll have to wait until boxing day to pick up a new camera.
Congrats though!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

ooohhhhhhh!!!! nice!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 11, 2006)

coool!!! have fun!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 11, 2006)

wow!! look at that!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* i bought a new one to, mine doesn't have a big ass lens like your  offcourse lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...  but i love it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh Okay see now u have to take my pics gurly... lol Camera Love...


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 11, 2006)

GAH! What an Amazing haul! 
I love SLR cameras! 
I hope you have a lot of fun!


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on your new toy! I just got a Rebel XTi and am having so much fun with it! It's a lot to learn. I purchased some books and am doing lots of reading! You have so much more creative control with a DSLR!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_ATTACK* 

 
_ You have so much more creative control with a DSLR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's exactly why I purchased it. Better quality of photos, much much more creativity with interchangable lens and all. I'm way too excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh & Christine....gurl, you do my make-up and I'll take your pics heh.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like there's a new girl to the CSI team!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 11, 2006)

*It's REALLY nice!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Ok, ok...so it's not MAC or cosmetics for that matter, but I'm so excited that I just had to share. Some of ya'll know that I have an itch for photography. Well, I took the plunge and jumped from a Point & Shoot camera to a dSLR!









I recently accquired this bad boy that came with a 18-135mm kit lens and seperately purchased a UV filter (on the lens) and a 2 GB memory card (in the camera). Also bought a speedlight (an external flash, which makes a WORLD of a difference)




AND.....
A remote (for tripod use and self-portraits)
Camera bag
50mm f/1.8D AF lens
A lightsphereII (diffuser)
All of which are in transit and should be on their way to my house right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to bore those who aren't gadget/photography geeks like me, but I'm just *beyond* thrilled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Niiiiiice!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_That's exactly why I purchased it. Better quality of photos, much much more creativity with interchangable lens and all. I'm way too excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh & Christine....gurl, you do my make-up and I'll take your pics heh._

 
hahaha Any day of the week hun


----------



## Pure Vanity (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow is all I can say to that love, enjoy


----------



## mellz (Nov 14, 2006)

jeez i want a nikon so bad...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 14, 2006)

Niiiice! I wish I had 2g's to spend on a camera.


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 14, 2006)

same here..great haul! you must show us some of your photographs!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_same here..great haul! you must show us some of your photographs!!_

 
You can find those on my flickr site. That link is found in my signature


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 15, 2006)

i love them! ..got little hungry when i waslooking at the food! hah your little girls is ohhhh sooo cute with her little tiny vans!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW! Awesome camera!! Great investment--you will love that baby forever! Congrats!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 23, 2006)

I finally get to see it up close. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ellesea (Nov 25, 2006)

I have the D70 and am thinking of upgrading to the D80.  You wil LOOOOOVVVVEEEE the remote so much, it's amazing for taking portraits (and therefore, FOTDs!)


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2006)

Have so much fun with your new toy!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesea* 

 
_You wil LOOOOOVVVVEEEE the remote so much, it's amazing for taking portraits (and therefore, FOTDs!)_

 
Main reason I bought it


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 27, 2006)

that is an AWESOME camera!!  I'm wicked jealous


----------



## kalice (Nov 30, 2006)

oh that is one sexy beast.
I plan on getting it this xmas so I can further procastinate and not do anything productive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh btw, I just added you on flickr


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_oh that is one sexy beast.
I plan on getting it this xmas so I can further procastinate and not do anything productive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh btw, I just added you on flickr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man, you'll love it. I checked out your photos on flickr and you've got some talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait too see what you can do with the D80


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 10, 2006)

wow congrats on your new camera!
Nikons are awesome.... I still have tons to learn from my d70!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 25, 2006)

I too have a D70, and your D80 is a total dreamboat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And I love your speedlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't had the pleasure of owning one yet....

Have fun and we want to see tonnes of pics from you


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 26, 2006)

that camera definately looks kick-ass!


----------

